# Introduction and question



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

Suwannee Tim, I im, I im. Human powered vehicles, canoes, bicycles and Trikkes, wilderness canoeing are some of the things I do. Listening to music is another. I began listening in 1975, when, tiring of the same ol' same ol' pop music I began looking for something else and found it at the local NPR station which was playing "The Pines of Rome" at the moment. I never looked back. Over the years I fell away from the music but now I am back. I hope to learn a bit as I am quite ignorant of the finer points. Be patient with my silly questions.

First question, I remember a performer from those times named Herman or Hermann with a last name which sounded like cry. What is the correct spelling of that name so'z I can find some information?

Tim


----------



## Zanralotta (Jan 31, 2009)

Suwannee Tim said:


> Suwannee Tim, I im, I im. Human powered vehicles, canoes, bicycles and Trikkes, wilderness canoeing are some of the things I do. Listening to music is another. I began listening in 1975, when, tiring of the same ol' same ol' pop music I began looking for something else and found it at the local NPR station which was playing "The Pines of Rome" at the moment. I never looked back. Over the years I fell away from the music but now I am back. I hope to learn a bit as I am quite ignorant of the finer points. Be patient with my silly questions.
> 
> First question, I remember a performer from those times named Herman or Hermann with a last name which sounded like cry. What is the correct spelling of that name so'z I can find some information?
> 
> Tim


The singer Hermann Prey?

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

Zanralotta said:


> The singer Hermann Prey?
> 
> Welcome to the boards.


Hermann Prey. That's him. Never saw the name in print. Only heard it on the radio. Thanks.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Tim . Make sure you get back to the Pines of Rome.


----------



## Krumcito (Jun 13, 2010)

what's your favorite composer?


----------



## Suwannee Tim (Jun 6, 2010)

Prokofiev is my all time favorite. I like many of the Romantic era composers and some early 20th century composers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Suwannee Tim said:


> Prokofiev is my all time favorite.


eeeeeeeeeeeey!  Good for you!


----------

